# New puppy



## Melib (Jul 5, 2019)

I picked up my puppy Monday so thought I would post a photo or two (one with my Yorkie Higgins). I haven’t sorted a name for him yet though. He is adjusting really well but Higgins is not too happy. Hopefully, he will start to warm up to him soon. 
Thanks to all who gave me advice while I was searching...I really appreciated it.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! He is an absolute doll! And Higgins is pretty adorable too! I bet they will be best friends before you know it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Holy mackerel, those are two of the cutest pups! Congrats! :wub: And I agree, Higgins will come around. Be patient and let him know he's still your first baby


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so happy for you. Your little guy is just adorable.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my---heart flutter!
You have the best life!
They are adorable.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

It sure doesn't get any cuter than those two little Pups!! Now I am really in "Puppy Fever"!! What Breed is Higgins and how old is he??


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

What a cutie he is. Names can be a challenge sometimes. But I’m sure if you give yourself a little more time the perfect name will come to you.


----------



## Melib (Jul 5, 2019)

Higgins is a Parti Yorkie and he is 3 years old...a 4th of July baby! Breeder had named him Firecracker and he definitely is!!


----------



## Melib (Jul 5, 2019)

Thank you all for the kinds words! I believe we decided on a name....Oliver Charles. My Maltese Duncan’s middle name was Oliver and my dad’s name was Charles. It seems to suit him. He probably thinks his name is Higgins because we are always calling Higgins and he is right behind him &#55357;&#56834;
Higgins just started playing with Oliver in the past day or so. He is so funny as he is being gentle but seeing how far he can push Oliver. Oliver is a little spit fire so he doesn’t back down. 
The other day walking on the patio Oliver looked at the pool and decided to jump in! I was gobsmacked! No fear!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, that is a surprise. My 2 hate water! 
Welcome to SM!


----------



## Melib (Jul 5, 2019)

None of my Yorkies have liked water. Higgins, our Yorkie now, is really afraid of water and we live on a lake and have a pool. I have a small boat that I use in the pool to try to get Higgins to get a bit more comfortable. My Maltese, Duncan didn’t like the pool but tolerated it. When he had back surgery I did therapy for him in the pool. He also had a boat and absolutely loved floating and chilling in the sun.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Oliver Charles is adorable. Congratulations on your new puppy. My Jeep is fearless too, but I don’t know how he feels about swimming. I have never tried. Every dog is an individual regardless of the breed. Oliver Charles might just be one of those that will enjoy swimming since he has been exposed at a very young age. That would be fun to swim with your dog. If your on Instagram you could post a video. I’m glad to hear Higgins is now playing with Oliver Charles. Please don’t let him swim in the lake. There has been a deadly bacteria in lake water this year that has been killing dogs. :smcry:


----------

